# Seat Leon 1.6s



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Looking for a small cheap reliable family car and came across this:

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ew/postcode/sa79ne/radius/40/page/1?logcode=p

Its mainly for her and the baby. Any thoughts?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

45 views without any thoughts? Cmon DW


----------



## Nuzzy-B (Mar 26, 2010)

Tidy looking car not bad price, part of the vag family can't go wrong.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Cheap for a 53 Leon certainly, check for issues with door seals and the pollen filter etc. bodywork wise the front wings at the lights may be rusty, they seem to be attacked of the lights aren't lined up properly, same with the bottoms at the wheel arches/sill. The road rash will attack the paint unless there's mudflaps fitted. Engine wise etc, it's all vag so it's all pretty well put together, any problems or what not give us a shout!


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

gearbox's on the 1.6 model vag engine can be a problem so make sure you check it if test driven.


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

yeh its prob same as my mk4 golf 1.6 and the gearbox (depending on how its been driven) tend to break at 100k altho i have mates with 125k and the same clutch and gb. 

lovely car tho, ive not had any issues. its prob same engine if so the bcb engine code seems to b the best of the bunch, it should say on the cambelt cover


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

Am I too late to join this party? I own an 04 plate Leon 1.6 Sx.

As mentioned door seals can be a problem, my front drivers went. It's a 1 hour fix per door if you have any technical knowledge, there are guides to striping down a golf door which can be adapted and followed. I fixed with bathroom sealant but the proper tape is cheap enough. Did passenger side too as a precaution. Easy check is to feel the front floors after heavy rain

Pollen filter is an easy fix, just take two minutes to make sure it goes back in properly is all, people tend to tuck the waterproof skirt in wrong.

Not sure on gearboxes, I heard only the very early were trouble and the issue was fixed early 2002ish, mine is on 94,000 and counting and I drive it fairly hard.

Suspension is fairly harsh at low speeds for the kind of car it is, but seems to be loads better at speed. That's not to say it is not comfortable, it is, before I lowered mine I could get out after a 200mile drive and still feel comfortable, that said even after lowering its not a harsh ride.

Watch out for EGR valves if it's the BCB engine, they are unreliable. Symptoms when warm include hunting at idle and cutting out under deceleration and sometimes an engine light. Don't take it to a dealer to fix, they'll just change the valve for £150ish. I clean mine out thoroughly and align with registered vcds software. While you're at it do the same with throttle body, a quick clean and align and gives me six months plus of trouble free motoring for the sake of an hour.

If you purchase the car a cable and VCDS are well worth it, it doesn't work for everyone but I have a cheap eBay cable which works fine for me. The software is free ware or about $99 to register. You can do nearly everything with an un registered version and a few beers to a local with the full version usually sorts any other issues

Had mine five years now and aside from a MAP sensor and EGR valve (the first time it happened, clean it now as above) have only had to replace what I would call consumables, ie exhaust back box, and a front top mount bearing. Also a thermostat, £12 + coolant and 1 hour of my time.

I can't remember the Cambelt interval but had mine done at about 50,000 miles by a VAG specialist, also changed the water pump for a one with a metal impeller while it was apart.

Hope I'm not too late to help, James


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

'Watch out for EGR valves if it's the BCB engine, they are unreliable. Symptoms when warm include hunting at idle '

i can second that too lol

good advise to change waterpump at the same time as cambelt too


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> Am I too late to join this party? I own an 04 plate Leon 1.6 Sx.
> 
> As mentioned door seals can be a problem, my front drivers went. It's a 1 hour fix per door if you have any technical knowledge, there are guides to striping down a golf door which can be adapted and followed. I fixed with bathroom sealant but the proper tape is cheap enough. Did passenger side too as a precaution. Easy check is to feel the front floors after heavy rain
> 
> ...


Thanks James, Great advice which i will follow :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Does anyone know what the lead circled in blue is for??

Went to see the car today and it wasnt attached!!!!

Library picture below.


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

It looks like its coming from the charcoal canister so probably something to do with the EVAP system, which end is unplugged, canister end or the other end? It's possible that the bulkhead end has just been pulled off behind the expansion tank. Also, that doesnt look like a BCB engine, mine is different unless they changed the design of the covers and location of the air filter so not sure of how much I PM'd you applies. If you can wait til maybe Monday or Tuesday I can get you a pic of how the pipe work is laid out for comparison

Think it may be an AUS engine


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> It looks like its coming from the charcoal canister so probably something to do with the EVAP system, which end is unplugged, canister end or the other end? It's possible that the bulkhead end has just been pulled off behind the expansion tank. Also, that doesnt look like a BCB engine, mine is different unless they changed the design of the covers and location of the air filter so not sure of how much I PM'd you applies. If you can wait til maybe Monday or Tuesday I can get you a pic of how the pipe work is laid out for comparison
> 
> Think it may be an AUS engine


Top man James

Its connected at the cannister end.

Def a BCB engine as hpi it, and also saw the sticker on the cambelt cover saying BCB clear as day!!!!

There was a funny "tapping" sound at the cannister end if that helps any.

Thanks for your reply :thumb:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

LOL, forgot to say that a google image picture, but same layout that side of engine bay :lol::lol:


----------



## BigJimmyBovine (Jan 23, 2012)

The canister should be tapping, that's ok. Try looking behind expansion tank for a plug. I posted your pic up on scn but put it was possibly an AUS on there too so you may want to correct it.

Aaah, I get what you mean by library pic, been finding you pic of BCB to show difference as was worried you possibly had a hidden past engine change on that car for a bit. You've got the flat cover with air filter built in then?


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

BigJimmyBovine said:


> The canister should be tapping, that's ok. Try looking behind expansion tank for a plug. I posted your pic up on scn but put it was possibly an AUS on there too so you may want to correct it.
> 
> Aaah, I get what you mean by library pic, been finding you pic of BCB to show difference as was worried you possibly had a hidden past engine change on that car for a bit. You've got the flat cover with air filter built in then?


Thats the one!


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

mark328 said:


> Top man James
> 
> Its connected at the cannister end.
> 
> ...


there is bound to be a slight difference in design between a vw bcb engine in terms of where things are located.

good engine mate is the bcb i can vouch for that 

shouldnt use any oil unlike other 1.6 vw engines


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

avit88 said:


> there is bound to be a slight difference in design between a vw bcb engine in terms of where things are located.
> 
> good engine mate is the bcb i can vouch for that
> 
> shouldnt use any oil unlike other 1.6 vw engines


Cheers, glad to hear it!!!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I had a 1.6 Leon. I came from a 1.2 fiat punto so initially it felt quick. After a week of owning it i found it boring. The only saving grace was that it was comfortable and spacious. It leAked a lot and occasionally the engine light would come on then go off a couple of days after. Had it read and it was something to do with the egr valve or something. Almost sure mine wasn't connected either. It's not the battery drain thing is it? I think I had a pipe which directed water away from the battery iirc. 

Swapped it for an mx5 and never looked back. Decent safe car for your misses and your kid though. Check the car for any traces of damp smells or any cover up smells.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Guitarjon said:


> I had a 1.6 Leon. I came from a 1.2 fiat punto so initially it felt quick. After a week of owning it i found it boring. The only saving grace was that it was comfortable and spacious. It leAked a lot and occasionally the engine light would come on then go off a couple of days after. Had it read and it was something to do with the egr valve or something. Almost sure mine wasn't connected either. It's not the battery drain thing is it? I think I had a pipe which directed water away from the battery iirc.
> 
> Swapped it for an mx5 and never looked back. Decent safe car for your misses and your kid though. Check the car for any traces of damp smells or any cover up smells.


Yeah and he already sorted the water ingress issues :thumb:

Im slightly worried that plugging this lead back in will throw a light!


----------

